# Frag tank



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am setting up a frag tank and what to get some ideas on set ups etc. I had to shut down my 50g long cause lack of space and set up my 3 20g stacker, one 20g tank will b my new to me frag tank. Can u use a frag tank to cultures pods? 
Comments, ideas, advice, etc are welcome


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

I won't suggest to culture pods as you will need macro algae to do that. The only reason why people like macro algae doesn't mean they won't start growing over your coral frags, it is just simply easier to control where they grow. 20g is not big enough to be able to separate chambers to prevent the algae grow over to your frags.

I think the best way to do frag tank is use a very shallow tank with larger surface area. such as 24x24x12. This way you can have more frags growing in there getting the same quality of light and and water flow where if you use a tall tank, the chance are, you might stacks up few levels of frag racks, where the top level would get a lot more light than the bottom level.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I can only do it in a 20g cause is in a stacker, I shut down a 50g long and a 65g cause I don't have space in the new place so another tank is not an option lol


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

You might be able to put chaeto at the bottom of the tank and then use egg crate create a structure above the algae for your frag section. but I am not sure if that would prevent your algae get onto the frags


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If you are stacking it. Drill an overflow on the top two and pump water from the very bottom to the top one. You can create 4 different bio-types.
I have 4 tanks linked: 75 softies. 105 FO, 33g algae/grow out, and 20g grow out (currently blacked out with LR & rubbles). With the 33g with no fish in there. 
At one time, hundres of pods will cover the 33g glass which I allowed the algae to grow on. You coudl do that on your bottom tank which act as a sump.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I like your idea Gord, the only problem is that the other 2 tank are freshwater and i have fish in them. I can make this tank just a frag tank but now that u (Gord) mention this mmm I like the idea lol


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sea horse/macro algae in one, SPS in one and a frag/sump tank in a closed cabinet at the bottom. Make a gorgeous display and perfect eco system


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Omg Gord u r not helping lol the stand u r making for me is for the seahorse tank.....now I want to change the stacker and is all your fault


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is my stacker :bigsmile:


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

come get couple of my PAR lights for your frag tank lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

aQ.LED said:


> come get couple of my PAR lights for your frag tank lol


U r not helping either lol maybe I will after I sale my 65g tank


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

well it is kinda hard to help when you pretty much have your setup completed already, I won't do any type of external plumbing such as HOB overflow etc. I would of drain the whole thing and do like what Gord did to his house, connect everything together lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol the set up consist on 2 freshwater tanks atm and I wanted to make the middle one a frag tank. Gord is giving me way to many idea hahahah now I haven't seen Gord's setups so maybe he can post some pics


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't think u can see his set up as most of his plumbing are in the walls. and since he got 1+ tank per room including washroom, I think it will take years for you to follow his foot steps


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh no I don't want to fallow his foot steps atm maybe when I own my place then muuuuuaaahhhh lol now that. Think about it I actually have a 20g oceanic reef ready sump


----------

